# Got a new job



## JohnnyChance (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a new job last week at Firebox in Hartford, CT. 
http://www.fireboxrestaurant.com/

Nicest place I have ever worked, and my favorite restaurant in Connecticut to attend as a patron. I was previously a head chef and sous chef at a mediocre italian joint and before that a line cook at an upscale place that was resting on its laurels and had gone waaaaay downhill. 

This is just a line cook job, but it is way less hours, responsibility and stress. And most importantly, I get to learn about food again. I haven't worked under anyone professional and talented in almost 5 years. Granted, this also means less pay (way less), but I am happy so far.

The place is really great, the people there are awesome, and is so much more professional than any other places I have been in. The place is really clean and organized, everyone is helpful and really work as a team. Even the waitstaff seem great. It does help the chef expos everything for them and food runners help them out a lot. Even the FOH managers are reasonable and seem to have plenty of common sense. It's like too good to be true, haha!


----------



## goodchef1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations, :biggrin: really nice place. I love helping to open new establishments. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 18, 2011)

The menu looks very solid and tasty, congrats!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats.

Looks like a great restaurant and opportunity for you. Remember to stay humble!!!

When I went from sous and exec down to a line cook to get less hours and stress, staying humble was the most difficult thing for me to re-learn.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 18, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Looks like a great restaurant and opportunity for you. Remember to stay humble!!!
> 
> When I went from sous and exec down to a line cook to get less hours and stress, staying humble was the most difficult thing for me to re-learn.


 
Thanks. It has been pretty easy so far, since everyone there is very professional and knowledgeable. If they were clowns then it would be tougher to not revert to my previous roles.

The guy I am replacing was let go because: "he didn't care about food. it was just a job to him." I think that says a lot.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 18, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks. It has been pretty easy so far, since everyone there is very professional and knowledgeable. If they were clowns then it would be tougher to not revert to my previous roles.
> 
> The guy I am replacing was let go because: "he didn't care about food. it was just a job to him." I think that says a lot.


 
Congrats. Need to get your knife to you as soon as possible, so you put it to a good use and get noticed.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats! I just had a baby and am starting up a business, so I downgraded my job responsibilities and I'm loving it! I don't have to think about work when I'm at work!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 19, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Congrats. Need to get your knife to you as soon as possible, so you put it to a good use and get noticed.



Yeah, you might want to include some business cards, haha! Actually, not that much of a knife nut kitchen. Most people have their own knives, mostly german. The sous has a Mac.


----------

